
An 8-minute introduction to Kubernetes - omerxx
https://dev.to/prodopsio/an-8-minute-introduction-to-kubernetes-1oi
======
whotheffknows
Does his article provide some value the official k8s docs or k8s quickstart
tutorial doesn't?

One thing about building deploying and maintain k8s clusters from scratch over
the past two years is the noise from these tutorials that effectively repeat
the docs to give the author of the medium post street cred to get a better
devops jobs, but as far as value add for.devops engineers deploying and
dealing with edge cases and mvp case (Lua plugins for rate throttling in
ingress controllers for example if you want more control than a gcp load
balancer exposing ips to the public for which vpc peering native clusters
didn't exist in GCP until late 2018) it is annoying self congratulatory noise
that leave new devops engineers stray when they might be better off with the
off with the original documentation.

If you have a cool short tutorial on how to iterate on an MVP or solve a
security default setting for secure that might be helpful but I rarely see it.

A good example of this is how many articles I saw about how simple it is to
share pvcs across an nfs server. 12 "senior level" devops engineers wrote
about this and every single one left out the nfs storage class enablement on
the gcp platform, a beta security feature presumably some other devops
engineer who does more work and received less credit probably enable for them
but would leave every devops engineer following their tutorials left stranded.

I used to think I was just a newb devops engineers but when I read devops
posts like this I wonder if should just copy and past existing documentation,
install some helm tarts via tiller with no rbacs in GUI dashboards enabled,
call the data set "AI" and apply for a senior level position.

Sorry to go off on this post but there is no reason to have an 8min intro of
the 5min intro on the k8s docs themselves which hyperlink any concept to drill
down into with an interactive tutorial in browser that requires no local setup
unless you truly desire to use minikube.

I am all for devops tutorials, but useful ones, of which I have barely found
any during my two years of teaching myself how to deploy clusters from the
ground up.

------
MuffinFlavored
Does Kubernetes really need to be as complicated as it is?

~~~
pojzon
As a new person learning Kubernetes I dont really think it is complicated.

If you are familiar with cloud computing and containers, it's pretty
straightforward.

But the amount of additional stuff built around Kubernetes - THAT can be
overw"helm"ing.

